# 2-pasture rotation



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've read that the ideal rotation plan is 4 pastures, change every 3 months. But if you only have 2 pastures, what is the optimal rotation time?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I have 2 pasture's about 4 acre's total! I do about 2 month's and switch back and forth! It's really wet where i'm at so the grass grow's quick! The winter's here can be harsh so mine don't go out until april and go into the winter pen (small fenced in area in the summer field) in November.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

It depends on what you are grazing. Most forages are best used when growing rapidly. If your goats can't keep up you have to mow before it goes to seed so it keeps growing. Ideally after you moved your goats from one pasture to the next you would mow and bale what remained then in 2-3 weeks come back in with the animals and mow and bale the second pasture keeping everything growing and even. And this graze mow helps with worms since you take away their cover.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with Sideplaner,dont let it bolt or get to the seeding stage,keep the growth fresh and they will eat it better and get more nutrients from it.

I always hear 2 weeks per pasture in a four pasture grazing system,that gives the first pasture a 6 week rest before animals are back on it.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> I always hear 2 weeks per pasture in a four pasture grazing system,that gives the first pasture a 6 week rest before animals are back on it.


This is our plan after doing a ton of research. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

It would depend on what you have for forage. If it is say Teff you should put your animals back in the week after cutting because it grows an inch or two a day and if too far along goats won't eat it. Sudan I can graze a couple times and it burns up. So it just depends, one thing I can tell you is that you can rotate to try to keep the worm load in check but it isn't effective. I have found that by waiting till the dew is off the field before I turn them out is the best worm prevention measure when it comes to pasture esp when used in conjunction with mowing.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for your replies everyone! That helps a lot.


----------

